# My New Blog - Forsaken Places



## WendyLou (Jan 3, 2013)

Just wanted to share my new blog site with you all  !
http://forsakenplaces.blogspot.com/


----------



## WendyLou (Jan 3, 2013)

*Abandoned Childrens detention center pics are up*

http://forsakenplaces.blogspot.com/


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Please keep your blog updates in the same thread. Thanks!


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

WendyLou said:


> Just wanted to share my new blog site with you all  !
> http://forsakenplaces.blogspot.com/


I checked it out I like your blog


----------



## GrimFinger (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice looking blog. The abundance of images fit - and set - the mood.


----------

